
Amazon cloud uses FedEx instead of the Internet to ship data - raju
http://news.idg.no/cw/art.cfm?id=22E966B6-1A64-67EA-E4B4E9B77EDE7C22
======
gclaramunt
"Never underestimate the bandwidth of a station wagon full of tapes hurtling
down the highway." Tanenbaum, Andrew S. (1996). Computer Networks

------
spooneybarger
If you have massive amounts of data to move into or out of Amazon, this makes
sense. It saves bandwidth and possibly time.

